# Game 47, Bucks at Nuggets



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (25-21) vs. Denver Nuggets (30-18).
> 
> WHEN: 8 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-468l0tp-189760731.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Larry Sanders came to play tonight. Dalembert too, starting the game 7 of 7.


----------

